# Refacing yanagi



## Heath Besch (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a yanagi that i am refacing and contemplating not putting the edge bevel on it, just running the ji all the way to the edge. Has anyone tried this; thoughts/input?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 10, 2012)

eh? not quite sure what you are describing here... can you post a drawing or try to explain a bit better?


----------



## Heath Besch (Jan 10, 2012)

Instead of grinding a separate bevel for the cutting edge, having just one bevel from tho shinogi to the cutting edge. I realize this creates a very delicate edge but looking to see if anyone has tried it or any input.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 10, 2012)

oh... yeah.. lots of people do this. It is a more delicate edge, but also easier to care for. There are some things you can do to give it better edge strength and its not the recommended way of sharpening, but also not the end of the world. There are a number of professional sharpeners in japan who will sometimes do this for chefs just because its easier to care for. Hamaguri is still the best, both in terms of edge strength and retention, as well as how it pushes food. But flat will work. A microbevel may also be a great idea if you go flat.


----------



## Heath Besch (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Just received a fuguhiki today that appears to have a micro bevel on it and that is what gave me the inspiration. I'm probably going to give it a shot and see how I like it and if nothing else do a rebuild on it going hamaguri. Thanks again Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 10, 2012)

i assure you that your fuguhiki also has a hamaguri edge if its from any maker in japan... the convexing is less noticeable because of the more acute angle (and i.e. thinner blade, but same shinogi line height as a yanagiba). Most makers ship their edges for single bevel knives with a hamaguri edge and microbevel. I've spent time in many of the sharpening workshops in sakai and found this to be true everywhere. I also find it to be true in other cities.


----------

